# Recalls - Susan Garrett Webinars (Free for this week!)



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Bumping Up for other people


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for posting this. I will watch it when I get home from work. Danny and I start an Off-Leash Reliability class on Saturday. Between these two things, I hope I can get him from 95% reliable to at least 99% reliable!


----------

